# Just got out of jail



## wildcard (Jun 19, 2013)

Came home and the girl and my dog were gone. She wiped me out but left behind her heels and threads. Perhaps you could tell me why she would do that? Is it because she thinks I like men now too?


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

I am speechless, and that is rare.

I CAN say that unless you wear her shoe size, that she might have been out of room in the car.


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

The dog's gone too? Might be time for some major introspection.


----------



## wildcard (Jun 19, 2013)

I took your advice and called her and she said that she is gunna come back for her clothes and curlers. I have been been lifting weights for 4 months. if she wants curls, I'll give her curls.


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

I don't see where anyone gave you that advice. Just sayin'.....


----------



## Bellyman (Jul 6, 2013)

I'm surprised you still had a home to come back to. I would sorta be expecting to start over from scratch, as in "square 1" when getting out of jail. 

Maybe best not to get put there in the first place if you can help it. (?)


----------



## summerdaze (Jun 11, 2009)

You say you just got out of jail pretty casually, as if that's normal. Things sometimes go wrong, but heck, then again, maybe it IS your normal? Dunno. Don't know what the deal is, so no use speculatin'.

If it were me, I sure wouldn't of left my clothes, unless it was just leftover stuff that I didn't care that much about. 

Don't really understand your last sentence.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

You're cheaper than a storage unit.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

There are many reasons to go to jail, some low, and some high. Some just. Y'all should lay off. He was up front and honest. You're probably closer to jail than you wish to think, at least I hope so.


----------



## crazydave (Feb 14, 2015)

Perhaps it would be best just to let her have her things, ask for yours, and just accept the outcome. Save yourself another "vacation" - life is too short to waste it on things you can't control !! I'm hoping you allready knew this - jail time is time for thinking !!


----------



## ceresone (Oct 7, 2005)

Your last sentence was disturbing--I'm hoping it wasnt a domestic situation tht put you there in the first place--and you know better than go back...


----------



## Clem (Apr 12, 2016)

Some people are misunderstanding the "last sentence" Only to clarify, not take sides, "curl" is one of the primary exercises in weightlifting. Since the previous sentence references weightlifting, it's clear that he's making a reference to curls. Here's a brief description: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Biceps_curl

It's a very clever pun. Apparently to the wrong audience.

The tendency to jump to a conclusion may be the only exercise many get. Maybe a lot more of us should take up curling.


----------



## NRA_guy (Jun 9, 2015)

wildcard said:


> Came home and the girl and my dog were gone. She wiped me out but left behind her heels and threads. Perhaps you could tell me why she would do that? Is it because she thinks I like men now too?


Sounds like she left in a hurry. 

More likely, her new boyfriend had limited space in his truck.

Toss her stuff in the yard and let her know it's there but going to the Salvation Army soon if she does not come and get it.

Write her off and get on with your life. She is probably not worth worrying about.

Good luck.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

ceresone I read it the same way you did....


----------



## Clem (Apr 12, 2016)

I gotta wonder what the rest of America is like. What, you go to a hairdresser and some angry guy gives you curls? Someone got enraged at you and threatened to give you curls? Somebody was talking to your husband and he said "Sometimes I get so mad I want to give her curls" And the other guy says"Go ahead. Give her some of them curls"

I suppose you probably felt sorry for poor abused Shirley Temple. All them curls. 

To assume everything is a threat, you have to have lost your mooring somewhere.

As to the OP, you're better off. I expect you know it, too. When someone wants to leave me, I help her pack. Be danged if I want to spend one more minute with someone who don't want to be with me. Been there, done that. Learned my lesson.


----------



## Nsoitgoes (Jan 31, 2016)

Perhaps you should look up some of the OPs previous posts. He is either a juvenile or just enjoys causing dissent. Or both.


----------



## Bellyman (Jul 6, 2013)

Clem said:


> Some people are misunderstanding the "last sentence" Only to clarify, not take sides, "curl" is one of the primary exercises in weightlifting. Since the previous sentence references weightlifting, it's clear that he's making a reference to curls. Here's a brief description: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Biceps_curl
> 
> *It's a very clever pun.* Apparently to the wrong audience.
> 
> The tendency to jump to a conclusion may be the only exercise many get. Maybe a lot more of us should take up curling.


I think I got it, might even be more than one possible pun involved, but it seems like it passed right over some others...


----------



## malinda (May 12, 2002)

Weightlifting = curls. It's not a hard concept. 

Curls meaning something to do with domestic abuse was probably the furthest thing on my mind. 

Is the OP that Nick guy from long ago? I honestly don't know. I don't really follow the drama around here.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

malinda said:


> Weightlifting = curls. It's not a hard concept.
> 
> Curls meaning something to do with domestic abuse was probably the furthest thing on my mind.
> 
> Is the OP that Nick guy from long ago? I honestly don't know. I don't really follow the drama around here.



Me either. Just take it as it comes and treat every new post as a new post. 
It's kinda like that in life.  I don't keep score.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

summerdaze said:


> If it were me, I sure wouldn't of left my clothes, unless it was just leftover stuff that I didn't care that much .



Generally speaking when you go to jail the nice young man that gives you the ride doesn't interrupt beating you about the head and shoulders and restrain the dog chewing at your test tickles to help you make arrangements to store your stuff. 
You are free to use your phone call to call a moving company but I Belive it's unusual to do so.


----------



## ceresone (Oct 7, 2005)

Least he had a home. former friends lived in a mobile home--when he came home--there was a bare lot


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

ceresone said:


> Least he had a home. former friends lived in a mobile home--when he came home--there was a bare lot


Now, THAT is style!

Mon


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

I've actually been jailed 5 or 6 times, mostly for being near someone having a good time, twice of my own accord. 
I can proudly say that no one has ever been jailed for being near me while I was having a good time. There is probably a lot of luck there.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

I've never been jailed more than a few hours. 
The first time, I was 15. I was arrested for public drunkenness, I'd had nothing to drink but sweet tea. 
The rest pretty much follow that pattern. I suppose I'm bound to be arrested now and then. Life is good.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

And, I have had a VERY good time.


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

I used to go to jail quite a bit, but it was on Monday morning to get one of the hands out from Saturday night revelries.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Went to Jail in 65 for fighting at my Junior Senior Banquit in front of hundreds of parents. Not my fault. Begged them to keep me till morning so as not to wake dad, but no go. he WASNT a happy camper. The only thing that made it alright was I didn't start iot, and the other guy was the boy of my dads foreman who he hated.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

The other time was in 78 for non support. The X, yes, this one I have roosting heavly underneith my roof, I gave her my checks and she SUPPOSEDLY paid the bills. Paying my 2nd X wasn't high enough on her list, and I went in for non support.


----------



## FarmerJoe (Nov 14, 2009)

The OP hasn't been back, makes me wonder if he had to go back in. Just thinking because a guy that worked for me years ago recently got out. Within a few days he was back in, probably broke probation.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

If you stay for breakfast, you'll never want to hang around for dinner and supper. Lol


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

I had a friend in Boston, a bar tender, who had my favorite jail story. He was Italian, from Southy. He'd wound up in Florida and stole a car to get back, got his ass whooped in a GA pool hall, drove the car into the pool hall and the chase was on. He was arrested when the engine blew, overheated from front end damage due to pool hall damage. He spent six months in a bacjwoods, GA jail. He hated the food. (His name was Fat Tony.) 
He lost a lot of weight that six months. They had spaghetti on Weds. He traded all his food on other days for spaghetti on weds.  
It was a great story.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

I got a tin can to drink out of, bologna sandwich morning, noon night. Bologna heated. WAAAAAAAY watered down cool aid to drink. I took the can with me when I left, but its likely in the attic at the former house.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Lol, FBB. I can't imagine how anyone, after spending a few hours in jail, would be cool with 30 days. My breakfasts, again, all were just overnighters, were an horizontal half of a red sausage, congealed grits, cool scrambled eggs, a slice of white bread and a cup of coffee with so much sugar in it that one cup would spike you out. 
I'm a person who has to eat. I ate everything but the corner of the bread my fingers were touching. I would have traded my sausage for coffee, black.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

O was in a cell wioth 5 others. One had shot some guy for flerting with his wife. Hed get letters from her telling how guys were helping her out with any troubles she had. Hed make us read the letter and ask our take on it. We all tried to tell him he was reading too much into it and we knew better. When I got out, one night me and X wqent to a club. he showed up while X was in the john. He went to the john also, mens john. She tried to hit on me. I tid her what her etters had done, and to either get it on with him or get rid of him.
Another was an old drunk. Thery threw him up on an upper bunk. It rained that night and it leaked on him. He got sick and they took him right out in a day or two. Another was in on a drug charge, and I cant remember what the other one was there for. There was only one stool and it looked like it hadn't been cleaned in a year. There was a towel to wipe the stool off with, but it was filthy also. I usually toss and turn, but I learned to sleep facing out. I sleep light so anybody making a move waoke me. I was there 3 weeks or more. The jail was on top the county courthouse in West Planes Mo. It sat in the middle of town. 4 streets radiated up to it and ended in a circle drive around the courthouse. They had a tiny lawn, and they had us out cutting the lawn with sissors. If we wernt doing that on a sat, and the windows were open in the summertime, wed climb up the bars high up to the ceiling, look down across the walkway outside the cell and out the window to look at the girls walking buy. Wed holler and hoot, and theyd holler back and walk/look sexey. When the photo guy took my pic, he wasn't a cop. He asked if I didn't want to smile. I asked him, you see anything to smile about? He said, I guess I don't.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> Originally Posted by summerdaze View Post
> 
> If it were me, I sure wouldn't of left my clothes, unless it was just leftover stuff that I didn't care that much .





AmericanStand said:


> Generally speaking *when you go to jail* the nice young man that gives you the ride doesn't interrupt beating you about the head and shoulders and restrain the dog chewing at your test tickles to help you make arrangements to store your stuff.
> You are free to use your phone call to call a moving company but I Belive it's unusual to do so.


You don't appear to know *who* went to jail in this little soap opera.


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)




----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

FarmerJoe said:


> The OP hasn't been back, makes me wonder if he had to go back in. Just thinking because a guy that worked for me years ago recently got out. Within a few days he was back in, probably broke probation.


Naw, this joker has been around before, a drive by poster, like a kid with a stick poking and anthill. Sixteen years old, tops, more likely twelve.

Mon


----------



## ceresone (Oct 7, 2005)

AAWW, Bill, I've never seen anyone cutting that lawn that way!You werent the one that cut the bars and went out on a bedsheet? We have a fancy jail, now. prosecuting attorneys office up where you used to be.What years were you in our fair county? Been here since 1940


----------



## Clem (Apr 12, 2016)

I watched Cool hand Luke, then Orange is the New Black, then went to sleep and dreamed that the woman at the courthouse who took my property tax payment was in a lesbian chain gang movie.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Clem said:


> I watched Cool hand Luke, then Orange is the New Black, then went to sleep and dreamed that the woman at the courthouse who took my property tax payment was in a lesbian chain gang movie.



----, I was probably in that dream.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

78 was the year. Worked for Coca Cola. They came there and got me.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

FarmboyBill said:


> 78 was the year. Worked for Coca Cola. They came there and got me.



I take it that you didn't take advantage of that opportunity to teach the world to sing. 
Another loss for the world.


----------



## Twp.Tom (Dec 29, 2010)

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ib-Qiyklq-Q[/ame]


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

lol. I did all the singing they wanted to hear/


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

I didn't want that happy officer who hauled me from there to jail to have to begin happly beating me about the head and shoulders while his dog tested my tickles lol


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

I've been to jail four times in the last year. 

My exes new boyfriend is a Jailer at the county. 

I made the mistake last Christmas of telling him that I have been to jail and only staying because it was easier to stay and deal with it then it would've been to deal with the consequences of escaping. 
So he challenged me to escape from his jail. 
It's never taken me more than 15 minutes to get out. 
Perhaps for Christmas this year I will tell him soon as he turns his back the other jailers let me out.....


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

lol lol


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Christmas Eve 1988, I was the 911 dispatcher for my county and I was working. I had grown up with "Rav". Rav was about 6'6" and weighed over 300, none of it fat. He was a gentle giant. In junior high, he had pretty much saved my brother's life by catching him, like a beach ball, when my by brother was going head first for the gym floor off of a trampoline at school. 
Rav and his ... wife were having problems, had been arguing and, Rav had shoved her teenaged daughter. They had sworn out a warrant for his arrest. He came in around 22:00 and turned his self in. 
The town cop was named Jim, and was about 5'7" and weighed about 160. There they were in my office, Rav sitting and Jim standing, in my office. Rav was crying crocodile tears, saying, "man, it's Christmas. I don't want to go to jail", and Jim was saying, "Rav, I've got to arrest you." 
It was a tense few minutes. There were three ways out of the tiny room, all of them on the other side of those two guys. My back was in a corner, desk in front and I was gauging my options. The front door was opened. I figured that when the rumble started, I'd foot off the desk, foot off the pile of men, and git on out the door. After that I could access the city's ruin and help as help needed help. I just didn't like being stuck in that little corner when a bee and a bison were fix'n to tangle. 
Anyway, Rav, good man that he was went quietly but tearfully. The sheriff had been hard after me for the last year to become a deputy. That was the night I knew my answer was, Hell No!


----------



## ceresone (Oct 7, 2005)

Bill my FB page has a excellent picture of the building you remember so fondly--wish I could figure out a way to get it on here--Your Christmas Present!


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Thank you NO lol


----------



## wildcard (Jun 19, 2013)

frogmammy said:


> Naw, this joker has been around before, a drive by poster, like a kid with a stick poking and anthill. Sixteen years old, tops, more likely twelve.
> 
> Mon




They probably said the same thing after listening to Cosby and Carlin on vinyl until they watched them both walk out on stage.


----------

